# After Kill Turkey Preperation



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I have a tag for the city of Fargo for deer and a turkey. I wasn't expecting to see any, however I have about 15 that are around my stand everyday so i'm thinking next week after the opener the biggest one is going down. I have never delt with cleaning a turkey before, so I'm looking for tips or tricks or that thing that is diffrent with turkeys compaired to other birds. I'm an experienced hunter and shoot many birds a year, preparing them many diffrent ways. I'm planning on plucking it and dressing it has I would a goose or a duck or the smoker. I do not know if I want to smoke it or deep fry it yet.

One thing I do not have any idea on is trophy care of the tail or beards?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Here's how I do it. Pull the skin away from the meat. Start at the craw and cut down the breastbone, while filleting out each side of the breast. Then cut off the thighs/drumsticks at the hip (after you have pulled the skin/feathers off). Frying a wild bird is not advisable. 
You can cut off the fan and beard by cutting with a knife.

Most people do not save the thighs/drumsticks... however, if you cut them apart and them boil for several hours, they make great great soup meat or you can clean it and use for a pot pie.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope this isn't too late for you.

But to take care of the fan is easy. Grab the fan where you feel that meaty part where all the feathers go into. I don't know what it is called but if you grab it you will know what I am talking about. Cut it off right there with a knife.

The get a piece of card board and spread out the fan and pin it down. Put Borax on that meaty part. borax you can find in the detergent isle of most grocery stores. Let sit for about 1-2 months. You will have a nice fan.

Now if the bird has a beard. This is easy to get out. Grab the beard right where it connects to the skin and pull hard. Make sure you have all the strands of the beard in your grip.

Now with preparing it for the table.... I skin mine like a pheasant. Then cut the meat off the bone. You can use it like you use chicken in about any recipe. Just remember it is wild game and don't over cook.

One recipe I like doing is this....

I chunk up the meat into bite size pieces. Then I soak it in butter milk for about 6 hours or so (I cut it up at lunch and let soak until I get home from work). I coat with flour and brown with veg oil. I cut up 1-2 large onions. Place meat and onions in a baking dish. Add two cans of condensed milk. Cook in a 350 degree oven for about 30-45 mins. Then serve.

The meat is tender and stays nice and juicy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I forgot to add.... I have smoked wild turkey before. Again don't over cook it and have a good brine. Mine was ok but I would rather use the meat like I do chicken and the above recipe or cut up the breast into strips and deep fry them. Delicious.


----------

